# I qwould love to hear everyones experience with Altisource!



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi there! Just out of curiosity, what are y'alls experience with Altisource?


----------



## Mina26 (Jun 2, 2018)

I have done several repair orders for this company and I would recommend working with them to anyone.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

They pay is low, but they do pay all the time and the processing is easy as they arent too strict. Many have left them due to them lowering rates every year even though their rates from their clients have not changed


----------



## meletonin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Sure they pay on time. At the rate they pay of course.


----------



## meletonin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Did anyone here expect the lower rates plan introduced by Altisource?


----------



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

I was looking forward to working with them. We had good experience with them subbing from other companies good bid approvals, pay was on time and work load was good. We elected not to sign on with them they wanted more insurance then we have. GL which is normal. We don't carry E&O my agent says beware of anyone who wants you to carry it. The companies we sub from should carry it but not us. They wanted to be holders on the auto I never heard of that, I ran it by my agent and she never heard of it. We are workers comp exempt. We don't have any employees we do everything ourselves so we don't have payroll. My agent could not get a company to sign us due to not having employees they wanted 1,000,000 coverage. I wasn't to impressed with the price sheet. It seemed really low. I got paid more from companies working with them as clients all in all I didn't feel like it was for us.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

After working for Altisource in the early 2000's we were pushed out during their purge when they wanted to go the regional route,I recently reached out to them in hopes of on boarding again because the first time around they treated us fairly well, after submitting all of our paperwork and thinking that things were going well with them I received their new price sheet and was VERY DISAPPOINTED..all of their pricing had actually decreased....we are not pursuing restarting our relationship with them again...


----------



## Tre (Nov 2, 2020)

Horrible at getting paid on time, correct amounts and following invoices!! Putting leins on propertys because of them!! Hopefully getting paid soon but wouldn't recommend altisourse for anyone!! Stay away!


----------



## meletonin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Tre said:


> Horrible at getting paid on time, correct amounts and following invoices!! Putting leins on propertys because of them!! Hopefully getting paid soon but wouldn't recommend altisourse for anyone!! Stay away!


That was always good with them however a new management team took over, and they are terrible. Losing clients and not paying. This is in addition to their low rates even though they are getting high rates from the few clients they still have. There is a group of ex vendors who are in contact with their clients.


----------

